# Stats in ISPConfig 3 öffentlich?



## Benny (6. März 2009)

Hallo.

Ich musste feststellen das die Webalizer-Statistiken in ISPConfig 3 öffentlich sind, ist das normal?

Gruß,
Benny


----------



## Till (6. März 2009)

Es gibt zur Zeit noch keinen passwort Schutz dafür. Steht ja auch als feature request für die Final im Bugtracker.


----------



## planet_fox (6. März 2009)

Du kannst aber eine eigene htacess erstellen dann hast du den Passwortschutz.


----------



## Benny (6. März 2009)

Aja danke.



Zitat von planet_fox:


> Du kannst aber eine eigene htacess erstellen dann hast du den Passwortschutz.


Das geht nicht von den Rechten (ohne es getestet zu haben).

Wann kann man mit der 3.0.1 Final rechnen?

Gruß,
Benny


----------



## planet_fox (6. März 2009)

> Das geht nicht von den Rechten (ohne es getestet zu haben).


also bei mir klappt das 



> Wann kann man mit der 3.0.1 Final rechnen?


Grob geraten mitte April und ich lag jetzt meist ganz gut mit meinen prognosen. Aber verfolge am besten die Roadmap im bugtracker


----------



## Benny (6. März 2009)

Habe ein Generator-Script verwendet, da hat es nicht geklappt. Was hast du den in die .htaccess stehen? Wie kann ich Webalizer deaktvieren (komplett) verwende das sowieso nicht und benötige das belegte Verzeichnis.

Gruß,
Benny


----------



## planet_fox (6. März 2009)

schau mal in selft html und such nacht htuser und htacees.
webalizer kannst du ja löschen.


```
apt-get --purge remove webalizer
```
apt-get --purge remove webalizer 

zBsp unter debian so


----------



## Benny (7. März 2009)

Danke. Kann ich also einfach deinstallieren ohne noch irgendwas in ISPConfig ändern zu müssen? Nicht das mir gleich ISPConfig abschmiert...  

Gruß,
Benny


----------



## Till (7. März 2009)

ISPConfig svhmiert nicht ab wenn Du webalizer deinstallierst.


----------



## Benny (7. März 2009)

Danke das wollte ich nur wissen. 

Gruß,
Benny


----------

